
More Than Half of Doctors Get Industry Payments/Meals - vo2maxer
https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/922816
======
phren0logy
As a doctor, this is disheartening. I think it's also important that people
know that nurses and nurse practitioners don't have to disclose their
payments/meals, and anecdotally it's much more pervasive in those groups.

~~~
utopian3
I'm not convinced that meals are the issue. Payments/kick-backs are the issue.
Meals are an exchange of "please listen to me for 30 minutes talk about our
{product/solution} to these problems", and anecdotally, it's a time when these
groups can question/challenge their product. I work in software, and I will
listen to a vendor talk about their product for a "lunch and learn". It's a
time to also get your questions answered amongst your peers.

> anecdotally it's much more pervasive in those groups.

I feel like that needs a source, but I know you mentioned it's an anecdote.

